# Amp Question



## golffnutt (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I currently have an Onkyo TX-SR 805 powering my 7.2 set up. I am thinking of buying an Emotiva XPA3 for the front 3 speakers. Would I hear a noticeable difference in audio quality on both DVD's and CD's. Is the investment worth it? I have PSB T55's on the FL & FR, PSB C60 Center, PSB S50 SS, PSB 25 RS, 2 each M&K VX-1250 Subs. I would continue to use the 805 to power the side and rear surrounds. Your input and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and have a pleasant evening. Long time no talk to on this forum. :wave:

golffnutt


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Just from numbers I would think not, you can currently push 160w with your receiver, the mains are rated at 125w program, 175w max. So strictly by the number you would see a THD decrease of 0.01% and gain some headroom. But with that being said many are firm believers in having separate amps and Emotiva is a highly regarded brand but to hear a $700 improvement would surprise me.


----------



## golffnutt (Jan 13, 2008)

Stroh said:


> Just from numbers I would think not, you can currently push 160w with your receiver, the mains are rated at 125w program, 175w max. So strictly by the number you would see a THD decrease of 0.01% and gain some headroom. But with that being said many are firm believers in having separate amps and Emotiva is a highly regarded brand but to hear a $700 improvement would surprise me.


Thanks Stroh, any other comments from other members? I too believe as you do Stroh, but I am by no means an expert on this subject so that is why I am soliciting others for advice. You have a wonderful evening my fellow Tennesseean.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree. You are in the rare position of having an AVR that actually meets its rated Specs. Understand 98% of AVR's do not and that sadly includes newer Onkyo's all the way up to the TX-NR5008.

The only Emotiva Model that I think would provide a noticeable difference is the XPA-1 Monoblocks. There is a slight chance the XPA-2 might as it is far more powerful than the XPA-3 per channel, but I am not entirely sure.
With Emotiva's generous Return Policy, you could always try it out I suppose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Just noticed the Tennessee part, get ready for the rain tomorrow!!! I think Moonfly or Bambino (can't remember which) might be able to give some input I think one of the two have more amps than I have brain cells!!!


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I disagree.

I think they would make a difference. The Emotiva amps are better, and I doubt you're seeing all of your amp power on the Onkyo running all 7 channels, regardless of what others are saying.

Plus, it would bring the heat down in the Onkyo from the strain of running all 7 of the amp sections. Less heat = less distortion.

I didn't think I'd hear much of a difference in my Denon 4308CI, but definitely did.

See if Emotiva will let you buy on a trial basis? Not sure if they go that route or not.


----------



## golffnutt (Jan 13, 2008)

Jason_Nolan said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I think they would make a difference. The Emotiva amps are better, and I doubt you're seeing all of your amp power on the Onkyo running all 7 channels, regardless of what others are saying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason. As to your comment about a trial period, that would not work for me. I buy used equipment as I have found thru the years (about 25 of them in this crazy hobby) that I can get a much bigger bang for my buck by buying used vs. new. I do very much appreciate your thoughts though.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be me:hide: but i wouldn't be surprised if Moonfly does as well. Yes i on the other hand think you would notice a differance in sound and for the better. I have had everything fro the UPA series to the XPA series hooked up and can tell a totle differance in sound, each amp has it's own qualitys and like Jack said your amp actually meets it's specs but i still think with even an XPA-3 hooked up you could tell as i think your speakers would sing because of the power you are freeing it up from. Also as mentioned Emotiva does have a nice return policy so you could give it a go and see if you like it. My guess is that you will.:T


----------



## golffnutt (Jan 13, 2008)

Stroh said:


> Just noticed the Tennessee part, get ready for the rain tomorrow!!! I think Moonfly or Bambino (can't remember which) might be able to give some input I think one of the two have more amps than I have brain cells!!!


Yeah, I know. When are we going to have some dry, warm Spring weather? This is crazy. Summer will be here before we even get to enjoy a Spring. Hopefully Moonfly or Bambino will chime in.


----------



## golffnutt (Jan 13, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I agree. You are in the rare position of having an AVR that actually meets its rated Specs. Understand 98% of AVR's do not and that sadly includes newer Onkyo's all the way up to the TX-NR5008.
> 
> The only Emotiva Model that I think would provide a noticeable difference is the XPA-1 Monoblocks. There is a slight chance the XPA-2 might as it is far more powerful than the XPA-3 per channel, but I am not entirely sure.
> ...


Thanks Jack. You are right the 805 is a real winner when it comes to quality and performance, at least for me. The XPA 1's are definitely out of my price range. I may consider the XPA 2's but the center channel is the most important speaker in the system for me. I watch movies about 65% and listen to music in 2 channel analog about 35%.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't blame you on the used stuff. I bought near all my new system on Audiogon.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention in my previous post that with your speakers i would certainly steer clear of the XPA-1's unless you use there power wisely you will smoke your speakers and not know it untill it's too late. Been there done that, OOPS!


I would also not hesitate with the XPA-3 it will be more then you need and will make an exellent addition to your system.


----------



## golffnutt (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, you all have been very, very helpful and I really appreciate your time. Thanks a million.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jason_Nolan said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I think they would make a difference. The Emotiva amps are better, and I doubt you're seeing all of your amp power on the Onkyo running all 7 channels, regardless of what others are saying.
> 
> ...


HT Labs Measures: Onkyo TX-SR805 A/V Receiver
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 162.0 watts 
1 percent distortion at 184.5 watts

All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 120.4 watts 
1 percent distortion at 151.7 watts

As I said, this is one of a handful of AVR's that you really need to add an uber powerful Amplifier to notice a large difference. The XPA-3 is not nearly as powerful as the XPA-2 let alone the XPA-1. Also, the 805 has more power than the 4308 as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack makes a very good point about the power with the Onkyo's, few AVR's actually can stand by there specs like the Onkyo's with all channels driven. The numbers do not lie.:T


----------



## xjbandit (Apr 5, 2011)

Golffnut, 

Having had experience with the Onkyo, I would say that you might notice some subtle differences while listening to music...mostly in the bass as the Emotiva will have greater control over your speakers than the receiver, and will also handle peaks better as the Emotiva has much greater power reserves than the reciever...not to mention that it will only be driving 3 speakers, not 7. In the mids up, you probably won't notice much difference. For movies, I dont' think you will notice any difference at all, especially if you are running 2 subs crossed over in the 80Hz area. 

Cheers,
XJ Bandit


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of outboard Amplifiers, but if looking specifically at the XPA-3, I really am afraid that there will not be a audible difference in this scenario. I did not even include the 805's 2 Channel Driven Performance which if memory serves comes close to 300 Watts into 4 Ohms.

The XPA-3 uses an 850VA Toroidal Transformer as opposed to the 1.2 kVA used in the XPA-2 and XPA-1. It is an incredible value and will help out the vast majority of AVR's, but the 805 is an exception to the rule and I honestly think you need a super powerful Amplifier to reap a noticeable difference.

You can always order it. All you have to lose is Return Shipping, And please believe this is a very rare instance that I am advocating an AVR over an Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

